# SN Entertainment Inc.



## ULYSSES (15 July 2005)

Is anyone out there that holds shares in sn entertainment in california and has been approached by various people to purchase them.i would like to get in contact with you.  GEORGE.


----------



## RichKid (15 July 2005)

*Re: sn entertainment,inc.*



			
				ULYSSES said:
			
		

> Is anyone out there that holds shares in sn entertainment in california and has been approached by various people to purchase them.i would like to get in contact with you.  GEORGE.




Could you post the company code and some basic info about the co please?
Thanks!


----------



## roger france (2 November 2010)

I have been called by several mergers agents over the last 4 years about this stock. Usually offering and incredible amount but requiring a de-restriction fee of about 40 US cents per share to be paid upfront. SNEN was run by Steve and Fran Fecske way back but has not filed for some years. At some stage it became ODBN and the Fesckes currently run Linq Entertainment Inc.


----------



## Sand Rose (4 November 2010)

There seems to be a certain pattern with all the so called brokers who call to purchase SN-shares. The offers are outrages and they can de-restrict the shares for a "Small Fee" (payable up-front ;obviously)


----------



## roger france (10 November 2010)

Have just been approached by another company, same deal. Has anyone heard of Andersen Mergers. Allegedly based in Conneticut but are actually based in the China Life Tower in Beijing.


----------

